

Ask HN: How can YouTube be improved? - fiddle


======
byoung2
Not sure if this has any practical use, but it would be interesting to tie
user comments to a specific time in the video so that you can see comments
about specific parts of the video. For example, instead of watching a video,
then scrolling down to read a user comment like "watch the blooper at 3:57",
you could have a ticker below the video where "watch the booper" popped up at
3:57. I know the video author can add annotations, but users can't.

------
staunch
YouTube is nearly perfect for watching a video. That's what it's _really_ good
at. Not a lot of room for improvement on that.

The biggest unsolved problem is discovering good content. I would probably
watch a lot more stuff on YouTube if I knew it existed. As is I usually learn
about interesting content or producers from external sources. Making YouTube a
better destination could turn it into something twice as amazing as it already
is.

------
ch0wn
My biggest grief with YouTube currently is, that I still need to have Flash
enabled in order to watch ad-powered videos.

------
decadentcactus
Can't stand the new update not letting me middle click videos to open in new
tabs.

Also a way to block accounts would be great so I don't see "John1"
"JohnsGames" "JohnsIphoneVideos" "JohnsTuesdayRants" covering the Browse page.

------
whichdan
Two things I'm hoping for - a $3-5/mo ad-free subscription, and better
playlist/favorites management.

------
dholowiski
RSS Feeds so that you can subscribe to a channel as a Podcast in iTunes.

